# FURRIES ON AQUATEEN NEXT WEEK!!!!!!



## Nexxi (Feb 11, 2008)

*I was watching Aqua Teen Hunger Force on Adult Swim tonight and saw a commercial right afterwards.  It was for next weeks episode.  They have a Furry Party going on in Carls backyard!  I mean literally YIFFY Furry party!  They even say "Furries"  LOL I cant wait to see it =^.^=  Make sure you guys tune in on Feb 17.*


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 11, 2008)

lol very nice. well thats a fu*k up show who knows what will happen


----------



## BloodYoshi (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like we'd better duck. x3


----------



## Kajet (Feb 11, 2008)

Watch that show? I think I'd rather shave my sack with a sharpened piece of broken glass while riding on an ATV off road...


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 11, 2008)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Watch that show? I think I'd rather shave my sack with a sharpened piece of broken glass while riding on an ATV off road...



0_o? I have no "sack" but OUCH! I don't care for that show either...but I think I would watch it just for the furs...but...I have no cable..damn my poorness...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 11, 2008)

Next week, there'll be a "OMG, AQUATEEN INSULTED US!!!!!!!!" thread. I'll bet one of Barney Calhoun's beers on it.

This is going to be fun.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> Next week, there'll be a "OMG, AQUATEEN INSULTED US!!!!!!!!" thread. I'll bet one of Barney Calhoun's beers on it.
> 
> This is going to be fun.



Oh..yea...it will be a interesting few weeks after that....I just know it...


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 11, 2008)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, thank god for some of us having a sense of humor, then.  Let's get ready for some lulz.


----------



## Tacman (Feb 11, 2008)

Well this should be intresting to watch.


----------



## Kinday (Feb 11, 2008)

Normally donâ€™t watch the show but Iâ€™ll be sure to record it.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 11, 2008)

Heh.

Well it's ATHF. So it'll probably be just sort of "meh."

The fallout from oversensitive idiots screaming "FURSECUTION OMG," on the other hand, is sure to be delightfully amusing.


----------



## lobosabio (Feb 11, 2008)

I really don't care all that much but I know somebody deprived soul out there will.


----------



## Magica (Feb 11, 2008)

I predict it will be something along the lines of the ATHF gang being creeped out while they're throwing the usual stereotypes that furries are freaks and dysfunctional.

Then I'll laugh when people act butthurt about it.


----------



## sateva9822 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gods damn you Americans!

I don't get adult swim, is there another season of Venture Brothers?



Funny thing is I was watching aa few episodes of it last night on the computer, and I said to my boy friend "I wonder when there gonna do a episode on furrys?"


----------



## Magica (Feb 11, 2008)

You can see Adult Swim episodes here: http://www.adultswim.com/video/index.html


----------



## theg90 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds itneresting, but I don't watch ATHF.  So, FAIL


----------



## Aden (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh dear, I'm sure a few communities will be erupting in a week.

I'll just sit back and watch, I suppose.


----------



## Lucid (Feb 11, 2008)

heh, I don't really find ATHF all that funny but I may watch the episode just to see how weird they portray furries.  

Obviously there are going to be some people that are going to get insulted though, which is a shame, considering the maturity level of the show.  Some people need to lighten up! XD


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 11, 2008)

Still going to watch it, I hope its not like that CSI episode......


----------



## Dayken (Feb 11, 2008)

It's ATHF, of course they're going to be negative in their portrayal of furries to some extent. Then again, given the pace of the show, I wouldn't be surprised if it's just some cheap gag. Still, as others have said, there's going to be someone who flips out about it like the show personally insulted them.

Tuning in anyway, because I'm glad there actually are new episodes of ATHF again.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 11, 2008)

I never did like the show but I remember watching the news last year about how their bad 'promotion' for their movie got them some fines to pay and much more. That was really surprising but amusing. I better be checking Wikipedia more often after that episode.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 11, 2008)

you better get ready for the animated gif images after this show


----------



## Nexxi (Feb 11, 2008)

Im sure they will.  Have to be able to take a joke.  Im sure I will have heard worse in the past.


----------



## LoinRocker (Feb 11, 2008)

Blah I hate ATHF anyway.

Meh, I am neutral on this subject honestly. But if your ever on [as].com I am known as " Mr_Batou " There.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 12, 2008)

Meh.. ATHF... I don't like it but I'll probably end up seeing it sometime.. and will end up being insulted in some way. Whatever.

-Onyx


----------



## Tacman (Feb 12, 2008)

I have seen a couple of ATHF episodes, and they were quite funny, but with their humor + furries, this is going to spell trouble.


----------



## Oni (Feb 12, 2008)

The show itself is horrible, and my objective is to inform everyone about its ill content.


----------



## Aldog076 (Feb 12, 2008)

i was watching tv last night and i saw a commercial about that episode. A flute that summons furries.


----------



## HaTcH (Feb 12, 2008)

Because all furries naturally fursuit. Naturally. 

>_> This is just gonna be more negative crap towards the fandom. GTFO BIG MEDIA


----------



## Magica (Feb 12, 2008)

I wonder how many butthurt furries will send nasty letters to Adult Swim and the FCC.

In before over 9000 joke.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 12, 2008)

I say that promo
it's going to be funny as heck but bad for furrys


----------



## Tundru (Feb 12, 2008)

I never liked ATHF, and I really won't be offended if they show furries on there. People really need to stop taking things so personally. CSI did the same thing, and people haven't come after us with torches and pitchforks. Yes, it sucks that they're portraying the fandom negatively, I don't like the fact that they're doing it, but it really won't affect me that much, if at all.


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't get how people find "Aqua Teen Hunger Force" amusing. It's actually quite stupid, for lack of better words. I must inform people to watch on Adult Swim that are actually funny, like "Shin Chan."


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I think ATHF is freakin hilarious. Are they gonna burn the hell outa us furries? Yes. Alot. I just hope most of us are hardy enough to take it all in good humor.


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 12, 2008)

If they don't burn the hell out of the furry fandom, I will be very let down. Honestly, furry is a complete joke to everyone outside of the fandom, from PA, to DC and Marvel and everyone else, why do you think ATHF is gonna cut them any slack?


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, people are already getting butthurt and it hasn't even aired yet.


----------



## Otlab (Feb 12, 2008)

Iron-Wolf said:
			
		

> Well, I think ATHF is freakin hilarious. Are they gonna burn the hell outa us furries? Yes. Alot. I just hope most of us are hardy enough to take it all in good humor.


I just hope they use some original jokes instead of the tired old "fat ugly people in suits molesting eachother."

Clan Wolf = awesome, by the way.


----------



## spikey2k (Feb 12, 2008)

I just wonder if there was this kind of hype here when it was first announced that there was going to be a CSI episode...Were people excited and shit then ultimatly dissapointed? I myself have never even sat down and watched a whole Episode of Aqua Teen. I passed it once or twice and What the fuck passed through my head...


----------



## Yojimaru (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh come on, it's A.T.H.F. for Pete's sakes, anything bad that they could say about furries would be like the pot calling the kettle black.  I doubt I'll watch the episode, since A.T.H.F. is brain-numbing, but I'm sure that I'll hear about it when they show the episode.


----------



## HaTcH (Feb 13, 2008)

Probably be able to watch it on the intertubes 3.498 seconds after it airs anyway.


----------



## Randomness (Feb 15, 2008)

Its up on the adult swim site.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Feb 15, 2008)

just saw the episode, I don't
see whats worth getting upset about.
The whole episode was stupid


----------



## iller (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmm...  well screw waiting for Sunday befoer ruining it for anyone (if you're using the internet but don't wanna actually use it to watch the episode ahead of time even tho you could right now, then why are you even reading this thread).

I'm disappointed b/c it's like they took a big bag of every cheap shot & raunchy slap they coulda used, and threw them all out the window. I expected TASTELESS damnit.   And then on top of that, they didn't even let Carl get killed in it.  WTH man, their best episodes always get Carl killed.  It's like they made it suck just to spite furry ATHF fans


----------



## Tycho (Feb 16, 2008)

It was pretty piss-poor.  Like they weren't even trying.  Like they were actually AFRAID of "hurting our feelings".

Also, the "pink bunny" fursuit - what the hell, it's nothing but a pink ball with bunny ears and legs.  I seriously think they weren't even trying.

They've sort of succeeded in offending some of us, by not even really TRYING to offend us.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 16, 2008)

i didnt see this episode but i just wanted to say. you cant ever expect great things from ATHF. is a stoner show with no plot so you should not get hopes up for that show.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Feb 16, 2008)

Meh. Not even this is enough to get me to watch an episode of ATHF.


----------



## Nightingalle (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL I laughed. Hard.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 16, 2008)

is there something wrong wth the site? The video doesnt play for me, i get a blue loading screen then it reverts to the index. Oo


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

That was the dumbest episode of ATHF ever!!!!!!! OMG to think I used to LIKE that show...
And Carl didnt even get killed!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 16, 2008)

Click this link and see if it works.


----------



## Tacman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thorne said:
			
		

> is there something wrong wth the site? The video doesnt play for me, i get a blue loading screen then it reverts to the index. Oo



It's because you don't live in america. That is the american website, and they are assholes for not letting it play for international viewers.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 16, 2008)

I apologize for the double post but after finally having a chance to finish and watch this episode, I say this:

Plot-less, sense-less, and point-less, I am still scratching my furry head as to what reasons do the idiots of AS see in this show whose animation style looks like either cutouts from a cereal box or several generic flash animations just tacked ontop of where the supposed 'punchlines' are. And what's more baffling to me is that Cartoon Network doesn't look to be dropping the axe on it any time soon, with an ever-growing pile of episodes _to be announced._

Not only does the story lead out to space, it stops with everything unanswered (like why this show even exists, for one thing). And the bunny of the story was a big costume ball (no, not the good kind of ball) that was spray-painted pink, complete with pink pants, armholes, rabbit ears, and a (cute?) bunny face. The episode did seem to take a shot or two at the old furry jokes such as the sex but other than that, none, which I guess is disappointing to those expecting some hard-fire controversy. 

Well, I don't even know where that came from but I guess that was my first review by actually studying the episode by myself! Also, note this, I am very annoyed by this episode so I might not even know what the heck I was thinking when typing this up. 
Ciao!

--Adelio Altomar--


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 16, 2008)

It was pretty retarded, basically AS standard-issue material. :V
ATHF hasn't been funny since the episode with Oog.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 16, 2008)

The Oog? I must say I havent seen that one....
Should I? lol


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 16, 2008)

You know, the one with the intelligent caveman? Frylock made some weird super-computer with a harddrive that spun so fast it traveled back in time and gave a caveman named Oog intelligence. Was actually quite funny.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Feb 17, 2008)

I wi have to look that one up later... lol
Right now Im taking care of newborn pitbu puppies....anyone want one for free? You can have it as long as you dont fight them.   I just would ike good homes. I will put up a pic on my FA later.


----------



## Rhainor (Feb 17, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> It was pretty retarded, basically AS standard-issue material. :V



Only for the [AS]-comedy block.  Their action block is comprised primarily of decent to great anime.


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm talking about AS originals like Squid Billies and 12 oz. Mouse and that Eric and Tim Super-Homo-Circle-Jerk Show something or other.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 17, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> You know, the one with the intelligent caveman? Frylock made some weird super-computer with a harddrive that spun so fast it traveled back in time and gave a caveman named Oog intelligence. Was actually quite funny.



Oog nearly ripped his head off. I was waiting for it to happen XP.

I saw the episode. I saw the flute-playing. I saw a pool full of water.
Hell, even the stoners wouldn't laugh off to that. 

I do miss the episodes with MC Chris in it, cause *they* was funny.


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, MC Pee-Pants, Little Brittle, Sir-Loin, those were the days...


----------



## sakket (Feb 19, 2008)

work your way up to the unicorn!

i thought the dancing fursuiters were adorable.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

well, i finally cought the episode with the furrys. if you ask me same random shit, just no death of carl, or anything really funny. *sighs* perhaps there sick of doing the show.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 20, 2008)

AS lied to me when I thought Carl was gonna die.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm I thought it was going to be bad, but it wasn't that bad. Mostly random crap.

-Onyx


----------



## Myoti (Feb 24, 2008)

> Their action block is comprised primarily of *decent* to *great* anime.


Like Bleach, Inuyasha, and NGE, amirite? 8U


----------

